# btech failure mba aspirant



## suvi1504 (Dec 30, 2011)

hi all,
i am suvi joined btech course in 2006.As a 4 yr course it must be completed in 2010 but i have many back papers and my degree had extended and if everything would b alrt. i will clear in may 2012.so my question is 
Q.Would dis 2yr extension in btech restrict me from taking admissions in good Bschools?????i want to take admission in good international bschools...or should i forget about it???.........pls help me


----------



## suvi1504 (Jan 4, 2012)

guys need ur help....give some suggestions please


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2012)

May affect your Visa interview.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 5, 2012)

do mba from mp from any clg(all are equally shitty).. here u wont have problem ih Phd also..


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, they will affect you, badly.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 6, 2012)

@ *suvi* - which stream dude?..are you any good with programming languages?..I know people who have taken 7-8 years to complete their engg working for good MNCs..but you can only expect software jobs as it would be difficult for you to get core jobs..All the best and don't worry, you aint alone in this kinda situation. Yours truly also shares your plight..so keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## prepare4bank (Jan 8, 2012)

in India you can get admission in good b-schools but i case of international b-school they look at your academic record before admission. 
don't worry indian b-schools are good.


----------



## robbinghood (Jan 9, 2012)

Dont worry man, you have just failed in Btech not in life, still there is hope for you!


----------



## komalpateledu (Mar 29, 2012)

You can get admission in Bschools but can’t guarantee on good Bschools. Because many a times colleges to see your academic records before giving admission to any student. Most of the reputed colleges have their own cut off marks which apart from CET entrance score that is been considered.


----------

